# router-probleme



## el.acero (20. April 2002)

wie kriegt mans hin das trotz router man z.B in ICQ Direct Connections empfangen kann

dafür muss es doch ein lösung geben?

thx


----------



## el.acero (21. April 2002)

bitte.. es kann nicht sein dass es keine Lösung dafür gibt!

ein anderes Beispiel:
Seit ich nen Router habe, kann ich keine Starcraft spiele mehr hosten... 

mir is ja klar warum das so ist blablabla, aber wie löst man dieses problem?


----------



## Psyclic (22. April 2002)

die ports 2300 - 2400 zu deiner ip durchrouten und bei ICQ:
preferences --> connections --> user --> "use the following TCP listen ports for incoming events" ... anklicken und die ports eingeben.


sollte funzen


----------



## flex (23. April 2002)

für icq die ports 5010-5030 forwarden auf deine ip und dann dass was mein Vorschreiber geschrieben hat , machen.
port sind dann eben 5010-5030

cYa


----------

